# Open Location in SAME WINDOW with Safari



## wizerd (Feb 10, 2009)

i need an applescript for opening a specific url in my current browsing window without using tabs... i don't know why you can't open links from external applications in the same window as a given option..?

anyways... what are my chances?


----------



## Mikuro (Feb 10, 2009)

Try this:

```
tell application "Safari"
	set the URL of document 1 to "http://www.macosx.com"
end tell
```


----------



## wizerd (Feb 10, 2009)

genius... muchos gracias


----------

